# Walthers New River Mining Co.~ Build~



## concretepumper

This is my first walthers Kit I have done. I have done a ton of 1:24th Model cars but I gotta say this is different! Better. I like it. The directions leave a lot to the Mechanical Imagination but It will come together fine. I have zero experience weathering but I am gonna try and give this a color other than the silver plastic then try and rough it up a bit! 

So far all parts are present and fit nice. Good quality kit. 

Man~O~Man I could get hooked on building these kits! I have built quite a few 1:64th scale Dioramas from scratch using styrene (Gas Station, Car lot, Barn, Etc.) but the creative process Is very slow creating a building from scratch.

I got it this far now time to give it some color before I install the windows. Also I plan on wiring in a few lights inside this little guy. Maybe a few underneath the loading area. 

OH yea Cabledawg I would like to have this and the Walthers Concrete coaling tower included in the new layout plans if possible. Thanks again Bud! I can give you the footprint measurements If necessary. 

I am stuck now on what type & color of paint to use. I prefer enamel over water based acrylic. I have numerous choices of both. Heck I even have an Airbrush! (Not in the mood for that now) I just need to paint it and quit over thinking the whole thing! 


The 2 center upper pieces aren't glued yet so I can glue In the 1000 windows a little easier! :laugh:

I will post pics here as it comes together.


----------



## haphall

So far, lookin' good CP


----------



## novice

Yeppers, looking good.

Dang, that's a lot of windows


----------



## Big Ed

I only counted 85 windows.

But it is kind of hard to make a accurate count.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Who's going to wash all those windows?


----------



## tjcruiser

Right up CONCRETEPUMPER'S alley ... a perfect fit !!!


----------



## concretepumper

Thanks Guys! Here's today's progress. My weathering skills suck but I gave it a try! :dunno: :laugh: A little black a little red primer, some gray etc. etc... (washes) Then I followed it up with Matte clear to hopefully dull it down some. The pics are before the matte was sprayed. 

I used a Sharpie on the window frames. Made it easy holding the pen at an angle only touching the raised edge.  

I know the saying "Less is more" but as usual I got carried away.


----------



## jonyb

That weathering job looks great.... What's this washing process?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like the weathering, damn good job for your first attempt! A lot better than I could do it, that's for sure.


----------



## novice

Wow, excellent job - yes please share this washing process 

Sharpie? That's a good idea for details, yes?


----------



## sstlaure

I also use a Sharpie for the window details. It's the ONLY way I've found that works.

Mine looks great.


----------



## concretepumper

Ok update for 4-26-11. Walls are glued in place and I finished the weathering  I guess It came out OK. Now to install the lights before I can fix the roof pieces in place. Again I must give props to Walthers for such a good fit on all the parts for this kit! :thumbsup: No excess filing or trimming needed. test fit and glue!


----------



## N-gauged

That's looking great.
You did a good job on the weathering.
Can't wait to see it on your layout.
​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like it's been there for 50 years.


----------



## novice

Excellent job - well done. Looks nice and old and rusty


----------



## tjcruiser

CP,

Looks nice, but a bit rusty ... tells the owners they need to fork-up for a paint job! 

(Nice weathering!)

TJ


----------



## concretepumper

4-27-11 

Hey guys here a quick update on the mine. I picked some little lights from the LHS and scratch built lamp fixtures for them. I used the plastic end of a wire connector and small brass tube to run the wires through and be its mounting bracket. Took most of the afternoon bit I am happy with the light placement. 

Next I will be installing clear mini xmas lights for the interior lighting. The guy at the LHS suggested wax paper inside the windows to dull the lights and not see interior. I dunno yet.


----------



## jonyb

Sick!


----------



## novice

Sweet - lights look really cool - good job


----------



## concretepumper

Thanks guys! Glad you like it!  

I added the interior lights too. I might add 1 or 2 more to dim the string of interior lights a little. 

I used a TYCO PAK1 . The small Lights (9)(exterior) of them are on the accessories side and the mini Xmas bulbs (3)(interior) are running on the D.C. to track only  side. Kinda cool the throttle works like a dimmer for the interior!  :thumbsup:   Pretty good use for those DC transformers when you go DCC!  

I still need to tidy up inside and try and hide the wires. Possibly flat black or something on the interior walls to hide the silver plastic?  I am scared to sand or dull coat the glass windows to dull them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great. I second the suggestion to just put waxed paper behind the windows to defuse the lights. Just try it on one side and see how you like it. I'd also dim the interior lights some, which will help as well.


----------



## tjcruiser

concretepumper said:


> I am scared to sand or dull coat the glass windows to dull them.


We had a discussion about this a while back. Rather than sanding the windows, I'd suggest laying a piece of mylar drafting film or parchment paper (used for cooking) behind the glass ... either should diffuse the light nicely.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

He's probably got waxed paper in his kitchen, a good start to see how it looks.


----------

